# Graphen Zeichnen, aber wie?



## ChrisLem (10. November 2002)

Hi, ich habe folgende Situation: Ich habe x und y werte, jetzt brauch ich die möglichkeit auf einer HP Graphen zu zeichnen! Wenn möglich sogar noch eine Ausgleichsgerade, womit ist das möglich ? Wichtig dabei ist, das es zu so gut wie allem kompatibel ist, und keine serverseitige unterstützung braucht! Die Daten bekomme ich per cgi und das ganze ist ein einem pascalprogramm verschachtelt!

MFG Christian!


----------



## antihero (12. November 2002)

so wie du das beschreibst kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das da was zu machen ist... pascal auf internet?
mein vorschlag ist, das ganze mit der PHP grafik library zu machen. Schau doch dazu mal ins PHP forum... Ist zwar serverseitig, aber php untersützung gibts ja mittlerweile gratis bei tripod.

hoffe das hilft dir...

antihero


----------



## ChrisLem (12. November 2002)

Du hast mich falsch verstanden, also werde ich es jetzt ganz genau beschreiben:

In der Physik misst man als Schülerversuch die Erdanziehungskraft g, mit einer lichtschranke einer fallenden Schiene und einem Programm. Meine Schule hat das bislang immer auf nem Atari ausgewertet mit dem Programm Kinemat2. Jetzt soll ich, da ich in der 12 bin, eine Facharbeit in Informatik schreiben. Wir haben Notebooks bekommen und so genannte Beck Rechner, kleine Embedded Systems auf dem ein Webserver läuft. Diese haben aber nur 500kb speicher also iss nix mit php. Ich brauch etwas, was Graphen zeichnet auf einer HTML page, (sorry wenn HP direkt aufs internet geschlossen hat). Also nix Internet sondern im Netwerk da die messwerthe über ein CGI script ausgegeben werden! Aus einem Pascalprogramm heraus! Und ich einfach nur eine süße kleine CLASS datei brauch (JAVA) die einen Simplen Graphen zeichnet (datei < 150kb) und der ich die messwerte übergeben kann!

So ausführlich wollte ichs eigentlich nicht machen! Meine Facharbeitsaufgabe ist die Grafische Auswertung, die überarbeitung des vorgegebenen Kinemat1 Pascal Programs zu Kindemat2 (verschiedene verfeinerungen) und die erläuterungen des gegebenen Programs...

MFG christian

PS: Hoffentlich kann mir jetzt jmd helfen, ich weiss das man in java sowas machen kann ich weiss nur nicht wie, hab fertige programme schon gesehen, da ich mich aber nur ein ganz kleines bisschen mit java auskenne wäre es cool wenn mir jmd code geben kann den ich dann nur npoch ewtas umformen muss...


----------



## antihero (12. November 2002)

okey,

das ist dann aber was anderes... für JAVA hats ein eigenes Forum, vielleicht fragst du mal dort ob jemand Graphen zeichnen kann.

Viel Glück dann noch mit deiner Arbeit!

antihero


----------



## ChrisLem (13. November 2002)

Shit Falsches Forum, sorry ... hab das java forum übersehen...

THX

MFG Chriss


----------

